# Labs After 4 Weeks on Synthroid



## runnergirl (Feb 6, 2011)

Hello All! 
Things are going VERY WELL for me. I feel very lucky to have, what seems like right now, an easy process through all of this. I am on 112 mcg of Synthroid and have been for 4 weeks. I went for labs on Monday and they gave me my results today. She said that my numbers were pretty much the same. Keep in mind this was over the phone with the nurse prac. and she didn't have the exact numbers in front. My doctor said that I'll stay on my same dose until my next labs in July. Does this sound like something anyone has experienced before? I just wonder what this means...is the medicine working, am I still going hypo, and I leveling off into a normal range, etc.
I am now wondering if I should call back tomorrow with those types of questions. But, at the same time I feel GREAT! I am running and exercising a lot, close to what my normal was. I have only gained about 5 of the 13 ish lbs that I lost. I was counting calories and then decided I am stopping until I feel like I need to again. I hate counting and I've let it rule my life before so I don't want to go there. I guess any experience and thoughts would be great. Thanks so much!!!


----------



## northernlite (Oct 28, 2010)

My recommendation is get and keep a copy of all your labs and take notes on them about symptoms and how you feel. Post your starting labs and your current labs on here after you get them and people will give you their opinion of what they look like.

It doesn't seem to make sense that you feel better yet the NP says your labs are the same. That is a good reason to get a copy and verify for yourself.

It sounds like you are on the right dose and your labs probably reflect the right numbers for you that you want to take note of and try to keep them in that same range.

As someone that was perfectly euthyroid and lost it, it is really good to have a good feeling for where you feel good so you can get dosage adjustments as necessary to get back there.


----------



## runnergirl (Feb 6, 2011)

I think you're totally right. I am going to call tomorrow for my numbers.
Here is what I was last time 7 1/2 weeks after an RAI and before meds...she said I was around the same even after being on Synthroid for 4 weeks...I am going to call and see.
Any other thoughts out there?

This was 4/8/11
I am so excited. Today I got my first set of labs back post RAI (7 1/2 weeks).
Previous labs...
2/4/11
FT4 2.93 (0.56-1.61 range)
TSH <0.01 (0.34-4.82 range)

4/8/11
FT4 0.50 (0.56-1.61 range)
TSH 0.17 (0.34-4.82 range)


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

runnergirl said:


> Hello All!
> Things are going VERY WELL for me. I feel very lucky to have, what seems like right now, an easy process through all of this. I am on 112 mcg of Synthroid and have been for 4 weeks. I went for labs on Monday and they gave me my results today. She said that my numbers were pretty much the same. Keep in mind this was over the phone with the nurse prac. and she didn't have the exact numbers in front. My doctor said that I'll stay on my same dose until my next labs in July. Does this sound like something anyone has experienced before? I just wonder what this means...is the medicine working, am I still going hypo, and I leveling off into a normal range, etc.
> I am now wondering if I should call back tomorrow with those types of questions. But, at the same time I feel GREAT! I am running and exercising a lot, close to what my normal was. I have only gained about 5 of the 13 ish lbs that I lost. I was counting calories and then decided I am stopping until I feel like I need to again. I hate counting and I've let it rule my life before so I don't want to go there. I guess any experience and thoughts would be great. Thanks so much!!!


I am glad you are feeling so great; that after all is the most important thing!

However, it is good to get copies of all labs and keep them in a folder; for your reference and ours. You would be surprised. You can mark that ones where you feel good to have a "baseline" and all sorts of stuff. Make notations etc..


----------



## runnergirl (Feb 6, 2011)

Ok so I got my numbers yesterday. T4 was in the normal range. Actually she didn't give me that number on the voicemail. TSH was now .13 and last time it was .17 which I don't understand if I am on meds then shouldn't that number be going up? Or, does that number "change" easily on a day to day basis? She said that my doc likes it to be aroun .5-1.
She said if my TSH wasn't in the normal range next time then we'll change dosage. 
I do keep track of all of my stuff. Since this was all over the phone then I'll have to wait for my copies. 
I am really happy that I feel so great. I know others have a really hard time getting adjusted. I want people to know that it can happen quickly for some.


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

Congrats on feeling great! arty0006:


----------

